# Lib Tech Skate Banana



## hunrider (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Guys!
I would like to buy a skate banana.I'm an all mountain freestyle rider,who loves the ground tricks.I'm not a park rat. Little tricks in the line,and average use. Could you recomend me a good size? I'm 5"84,180lb,boot size:9.5
The Lib tech guys recomended me the 156w?
Do I really need the wide?And if I'm not in the park mostly,just wanna do ground tricks,the 156 not too small?
I really dont know...
And if you can recomend me an other board,what you think is much better to my style,I will be very appreciative it!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Definitely not a wide. I think you must have misunderstood their advice, or the person giving the advise is a nut job.

The 156 is fine though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 5'6" and 180 and had a 159 sb regular...a 156 reg will be good...absolutely no need for a wide.


----------



## hunrider (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you Guys!

I know the sb is not a board for carving,but the 156 will be stable for me?
I mean the longer board is more stable in high speed.
But the 159 won't be playful my size?
I rally dont know:dunno:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

156 not wide. Perfect size for you.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

hunrider said:


> Thank you Guys!
> 
> I know the sb is not a board for carving,but the 156 will be stable for me?
> I mean the longer board is more stable in high speed.
> ...


You could go with the 159, but it is considerably more board - not so much because of the extra 3cm, but more importantly because the Skate Bananas do get quite a bit stiffer as you go up in size.
At your weight the 156 is going to be super playful, while the 159 will be quite a bit more stable.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Twas riding a 159 cause got it cheap and generally for riding deep; it kinda of worked but tended to fold up in the deep...so got rid of it...so if you want playful in the not deep get the 156.


----------



## hunrider (Oct 21, 2013)

Thx all of you!


----------



## hunrider (Oct 21, 2013)

I read this rewiev:
Lib Tech Skate Banana Review by The Good Ride

They say tha sb is a park board,not good to all mountain freestyle ride.
Should I choose an other board?Without test is very difficult.
Colud you recomend a board according to that i mentioned?
I really want a playfull board to ground tricks,mostly buttering,but I dont want to struggle the end of the day,when the conditions are bumpy..
I prefer gnu,lib-tech,burton,never summer till 2013.
I need the magne traction system.
I believed that i have already found my desk,but it is pretty difficult.


----------



## Ghost_ (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Guys, need advise about bananas..what size do I need then if I have boots 9(42 euro), weight 165 lbs(75kg), height 5'10(175cm)?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I ride a 156 at 5"11", 175 lbs, size 9 boot.

I tried the 154 but found even the small difference in effective edge noticeably too short for me.


----------



## Ghost_ (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh. Thanks. I am riding the 155 burton board now And afraid to change to smaller or bigger sizes.


----------



## Ghost_ (Feb 17, 2014)

I am also considering the TRS board being next for me. What do you think about the appropriate size of TRS for me?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Ghost_ said:


> I am also considering the TRS board being next for me. What do you think about the appropriate size of TRS for me?


I just got a 2014 TRS Horsepower a couple of weeks ago.
Absolutely love it!
Much better than the previous C2 Power profile imo.
I went with the 157 btw.


----------



## Ghost_ (Feb 17, 2014)

GreyDragon, So I consider to buy lib tech TRS, but I am not 100% sure. I have experience of riding for 5 years now and I'd like to make an upgrade to continue developing skills. I am starting to learn some freestyling tricks and jumping. I would say that 70% is jumping/freestyle(more buttering for the net year I guess) and 30% freeride as well as I would love to try powder in near future. So I decided to make an upgrade and already bought bindings burton malavita and boots burton ion. 
My question is: 
would this board perfectly satisfy my needs or should I consider something else?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Always a tough question.
Demo-ing boards is the only true way to know, but that is not always an option.

I find the new TRS would be good to cover a wide range of riding possibilities. And from what you've described, I believe it would suit you.
But there are lots of boards out there, and I have only ridden boards from a small number of board makers.

I suggest you do a search on this forum for previous posts on all-mountain freestyle boards. There is a lot of information and suggestions already on this forum.


----------



## Ghost_ (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you. I will.


----------



## hunrider (Oct 21, 2013)

Ghost_ said:


> Hey Guys, need advise about bananas..what size do I need then if I have boots 9(42 euro), weight 165 lbs(75kg), height 5'10(175cm)?


I have a 157.I have a 43boots,weight 78kg,height 178.


----------

